# Ladue Waterfowl Drawing



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here you go! Good luck!

PUBLIC DRAWING FOR WATERFOWL BLINDS AT LADUE RESERVOIR
Drawing will be held at the Geauga County Fairgrounds in Burton, Ohio



AKRON, OH - The Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife and the City of Akron invites waterfowl hunters to participate in a special drawing on Thursday, September 23, 2004 for hunting at LaDue Reservoir. Registration at the Geauga County Fairgrounds will begin at 5:30 pm and the drawing will follow promptly at 6:00 pm. There is no fee for applying. Hunters will place a registration card in a drum, names will be drawn for available dates and blinds, and first drawn will receive first choice. 

Each applicant must bring a valid 2004 hunting license, federal duck stamp, and an Ohio wetlands stamp. There are ten blind site available and a calendar will be available showing all available hunting days for the 2004-2005 waterfowl season. A maximum of three persons may hunt each day and while the hunting partners may differ each day, the permit holder must always be present. Permits will be issued for a period of one week and may only be used for the blind location chosen. Hunting will occur only on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday until noon during the dates listed on the permit. 

Only temporary blinds and electric boats motors are acceptable and outboard motors are prohibited. Refer to the City of Akron Watershed Rules and Regulations (http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/pubut107.html).


----------

